# How to tell if a newborn is nursing?



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

We had our first ever kid this afternoon. She was up, running and jumping around when we got home from work. I would like to know what the signs are if she has been properly nursing. 
We have sheep and know if their tails are wagging fast while trying to suckle, they are getting their colostrum. Is this the same with goats and what other signs are there telling us they are suckling correctly?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she is bouncing around and mom's udder isnt tight then she is nursing 

yup kids will wag their tail as they nurse


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... they do wag their tails...also you may see a milk face...feel the tummy ...if the tummy is full ...then the baby is nursing... if it is empty....the baby isn't...

To be sure ...that the baby gets first colostrum .... I always get a 12cc syringe(no needle) and fill it 2 to 4 times with momma's colostrum....and feed it slowly.... to the kid...so you don't get it in the lungs...I am feeding boer babies... so ..they can have more.... than the smaller breeds...so use your best judgment ....on how much to give... doing this ....you know for a fact .......that baby has received colostrum.... :wink: 
Try latching the baby onto moms teat ...if mom jumps all around....not allowing the baby to nurse...chances are... the baby has not nursed..... it is very important to get the colostrum to the baby as soon as possible ...there is a time frame.. that they can get it.... :hug:


----------

